# Poorly mouse?



## BecBastin (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all, I've had my new three does about 3 weeks and they were all thriving, however one seems to be ill. She's looking pinched around the middle- I can see her hips more than on the other two, she looks like she may have lost some weight and she is sluggish. She also walks more hunched over than she should. I've checked the water bottle and offered her water in a bowl and she doesn't seem to be thirsty and they all have plenty of food.

I'm worried about her, any advice?


----------



## BecBastin (Aug 11, 2011)

Ps. she also seems to be panting too....


----------



## BecBastin (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm currently cleaning them out: she has diarrhea also?


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

I feel for you, I had the same ishue.
I got some great advice from the fine folks at Fancymice. They told me use oats to harden up the poop. Are they Petco mice? I dont mean to alarm you haha, just from my own experience, one in three die. Call it failure to thrive, call it nervousness I don't know. I'm not altogether knowledgable but I'll tell you what I did. Deffinatly seperate her from the other if you can. Give her oats and keep her at a comfortable temperature. Better mousers than me will tell you antibiotics, if it should seem to go that badly. She may just be nervous. Did you change anything in her pen?


----------



## BecBastin (Aug 11, 2011)

No it's completely out of the blue, no new bedding or food and she was the second biggest and very lively. She's from show stock, a breeder on here who's a real veteran and the other two are fine. Do you have any suggestions for emergency food- like easy to eat, high energy that will help her recover? The more I watch her the more worried I am that she won't make it through the night. There's a mini supermarket round the corner so I can run out and buy something special if it will help? I can get hold of syringes tomorrow from work so I could syringe feed and water her tomorrow evening?


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

I have syringe fed, don't do it. if they want to live they will, if they don't there is nothing you can do. all it does is strain your relationship and make her afraid of you.  I'm sorry, I know, you just want to take her and make her eat! but, really oats are the best, you can warm them up with a bit of milk, it makes it easier for sick mousies to eat.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Eggs are high protean, meal worms too, though in my experience, ignored by ill mousies.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Just make sure you take the warmed milk and outs out after an hour or it can get her more sick.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

oats* sorry im bad at spelling. How thin is the little girl? Just slightly pinched or spine showing?


----------



## BecBastin (Aug 11, 2011)

Pinched, her hips jut out, but it's her behaviour thats worrying me. She's so slow and dull and walks with a real hunch. I'll go out and get oats, are rice krispies a good idea too? She likes them as a treat normally so maybe she would be more inclined to eat them? With the oats: are just plain porridge oats ok?

Thanks for the advice guys, I'm panicking about her- already rather attached!


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Plain oats are good without syrup, or sugar. Rice krispies should be okay if they have no added sugar or stuff like that...some kinds add cornstarch which can give cancer, but if she'd eat it now, thats good. I have to tell you, I know exactly how you feel. I got three petco mice to start off with, my favourite of all time died out of the three. It was about a month later. I'm not saying to get upset, just keep in mind the possibility of her dieing alright? I just don't want you to be dissapionted like I was if things don't turn out right.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

But then again your mice are show, and of much better quality, so i will cross my fingers.


----------

